# libieee1284



## nedry (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi during a compile of graphics/sane-backends I get the error:

```
libieee1284 is only for i386 and not amd64.
```
Is anyone working to port to amd64?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 11, 2018)

I doubt it. Do you really have a parallel port scanner? If not just turn off the IEEE1284 option in graphics/sane-backends.


----------



## nedry (Mar 11, 2018)

no just interested, just looking around the ports tree


----------

